# Stacking



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

I have zero experience with conformation showing. Out of curiosity, how do you get your GSD "stacked" correctly? Especially a puppy who by nature will have ants in her pants, lol


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Practice!


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL, thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Find a class or a trainer to help you. Or ask your breeder who shows her dogs. She can help you.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah, I suppose it would be a lot easier in person than over an internet forum, huh? We will be starting pre-basic classes at the local obedience and training club this Wednesday. They do conformation showing as well, so maybe I'll ask one of them to show me the ropes of stacking.


----------

